# Hello from Hastings England



## bloater (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi there my name is Les. I live in Hastings in South East , England. Hastings is a small fishing port and I`m the boatman at the East Hastings Sea Angling Association so as you can imagine I get lots of fish, so I made myself a hot smoker out of an old stainless steel dishwasher and became very popular in the area especially in the club house bar on a Sunday afternoon where we take up smoked mackeral, herring, pollock, cod, prawns, beef , chicken , lamb, pork and by far the best, conger eel. Im just venturing into cold smoking.


----------



## whittling chip (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome aboard ! This site love pics of what you cook. I'd love to see some smoked conger eel. I guess you smoke that in a horizontal stick burner?


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 23, 2012)

Hello Les and welcome to SMF! Oh boy all that seafood! We love pics here!


----------



## bloater (Feb 23, 2012)

hi ya i only smoke the bit from the back of the head to the vent which on average is about 2 ft long but i tend to fillet it and stake it, next one i get ill get some photos for you


----------



## bloater (Feb 23, 2012)

Next lot of smoking i do ill take some photos for you and spend half of next week trying to upload them ex miners and computers dont get on


----------



## sprky (Feb 23, 2012)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge.


----------



## venture (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Les!

Can't wait to see the QVIEW of some of your fish smokes!  Also, maybe some pics of your area?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## big andy a (Feb 23, 2012)

Conger eel??  Not something we get to see every day.  Like the others, looking forward to some pics.

Welcome to the SMF party.

Curt.


----------



## whittling chip (Feb 23, 2012)

bloater said:


> hi ya i only smoke the bit from the back of the head to the vent which on average is about 2 ft long but i tend to fillet it and stake it, next one i get ill get some photos for you


I see what you mean....but what do you do with the rest of it?







Happy Smoking


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 24, 2012)

:welcome1:


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome Les, it was great chatting with you last night. I'm looking forward to you sharing some of your fish smokes. I've yet to try it.


----------



## moikel (Feb 24, 2012)

No traditional caldeira (Portuguese fish stew) is authentic without conger eel. A portuguese fish seller told me without eel I can only sell the mix to Australians my own people wont buy it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome to SMF Les!

Would you do us a favor & update your profile info to include your location. Thanks!


----------



## bloater (Feb 24, 2012)

The remainder of the eel, including the head is normally taken away by some Filipino chap who we call the man from Manilla, who hangs around the boatyard looking for the bits we dont want , I think he makes soup out of the flesh and a pair of shoes out of the skin, lol.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to SMF


----------



## slydog (Mar 15, 2012)

welcome bloater thats the first one one those eels i ever saw ty...we have sturgeons that big here. im not much of a fish eater do like flyfishing though


----------

